# Elive LED retrofit kit for T5/8



## AEWHistory (Jul 6, 2008)

Has anyone seen this kit:

Elive LED Kit to Retrofit T5/8 with LED

Even more importantly, has anyone used this with their planted tanks? This seems a nice way to cheat into getting LEDs but I suspect that it sounds better on paper than it actually performs. Thanks!


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

yesa these tobes sound great but when you get down to the calculation you come up with some unknowns like they say little about the spectrum. Also looking at the Wattage of the 48" tubes with my experience of LED's the minimum for a planted tank would be about 75% of the tanks volume. So taking 75 gallon tank you want at least 46 Watts of LED lighting. So at 10 Watts per tube your tanking 6 tubes at about $30 each after tax and shipping for just under $200.00. Now they also note in small print you need special transformers so the cost will go up. This is for minimum light some people will want to double that level so could need 12 tubes.


----------



## AEWHistory (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow.... I'd say that makes for a pretty crippling argument. Thanks, I think I am thoroughly dissuaded.


----------

